# Programmierung ABB KT 97-AC1131



## Streit (24 Mai 2008)

Hallo !
Ich habe Probleme bei der Progrmmierung Meiner SPS
ABB KT 97 unter AC 1131
Kann mir jemand dabei Helfen

MFG Boris Streit


----------



## ABB_Maximus (24 Dezember 2010)

*07_kt 97*

Hallo,

Denke, daß ich helfen kann.
Schildere kurz dein Problem.

Gruss


----------

